# Taking a CITES 1 animal from europe to Canada with me ??



## FWC01 (Sep 10, 2012)

I live up in Canada ,however it looks like I might be heading down to england in a couple of months.

I know whats needed on my end ,but not so much on the european end of things.

If I where to bring my reptile in question with me in checked luggage (which is allowed) ,and had my CITES import and export permits ,is there anything else I would have to worry about for bringing them back legally ?? Vet papers ,etc...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

FWC01 said:


> I live up in Canada ,however it looks like I might be heading down to england in a couple of months.
> 
> I know whats needed on my end ,but not so much on the european end of things.
> 
> *If I where to bring my reptile in question with me in checked luggage* (which is allowed) ,and had my CITES import and export permits ,is there anything else I would have to worry about for bringing them back legally ?? Vet papers ,etc...


You are not allowed to bring them in in luggage!! Live animals are flown over in the hold, and you have to pay per box (the last time I looked into this, which was a few years ago, was to see if it was feasable to fly a snake from Scotland to Heathrow, which it was if I was happy to pay £500 for the privilege). So, provided you have got your permits in order, and arrange for the animal to be properly transported you will be fine.


----------



## FWC01 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds good ,thanks !!

Also thats what I meant in terms of having the herps in question fly backw ith me ,I just wans't to sure how to word it properly


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

FWC01 said:


> Sounds good ,thanks !!
> 
> Also thats what I meant in terms of having the herps in question fly backw ith me ,I just wans't to sure how to word it properly


Ah, I see. Makes sense now. It will probably be worth contacting DEFRA in the UK as they are the body responsible for CITES over here.


----------

